# HDR Images



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi guys/gals,

does anyone have an easy to use HDR thread link?

I could easily google one, but thought it would be nice to have the link here.

TIA,
Mark :thumb:


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Heres one for starters :-

http://www.vanilladays.com/hdr-guide/#shopvsmatix


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

http://www.hdrsoft.com/

http://backingwinds.blogspot.com/2006/10/how-to-create-professional-hdr-images.html


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

If you've not got it, try Photomatix software, excellent for HDR and integrates with PS CS3 

Have a look at this guys work, he's a fellow Nikonian and is $hit hot at HDR: http://www.pbase.com/haverstick

Gary


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Some awesome pics in that chaps gallery Gary.

Cheers folks


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

He's helped me out on occasion Mark, great photographer and shopper


----------



## xaddiction (May 10, 2007)

Mark M said:


> Some awesome pics in that chaps gallery Gary.
> 
> Cheers folks


Your not kiddin!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

As above, the Photomatix software from HDRSoft is easy to use, even a numpty like me managed it.

Over exaggerated pics i did, but still came out well -


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

Shiny said:


> As above, the Photomatix software from HDRSoft is easy to use, even a numpty like me managed it.
> 
> Over exaggerated pics i did, but still came out well -


Thats sh!t hot mate!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Here's a couple of my own


----------



## djdosile (Mar 20, 2008)

Photomatix rocks - one of my old ones:


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

i love HDR - it looks great for indoor shots.


----------



## SwirlyNot (Jun 20, 2006)

photomatix is great alright


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I like the look of the photomatix ones! Is this a website or software that does the work?

I can't get the Ps one to look that great - looks like a plastic wrap filter was applied to the photos - even with 5 exposures!


----------

